# [H] ü30 Spielergemeinschaft stellt sich vor



## Tuminix (17. Januar 2010)

*Tazz Dingo liebe Wow-Gemeinde, *

die Stammeskrieger ziehen nun langsam aber sicher durch den Kult der Verdammten, für eine nostalgische Reise durch das alte und teilweise neue WoW. 

Nun, gut, bei der Erdenmutter, lasst sie ziehen, aber was sind denn das für welche?

*Die Stammeskrieger,* eine ü30 Spielergemeinschaft, (Aion, Eve-Online) möchten sich auf dem KdV eine weitere schöne Heimat aufbauen. 

*Hinter den Charakteren, stecken wilde,* liebe, handzahme, oder aber auch bissige und vorallem sehr nette Menschen, im gehobenen Alter. 
Daher bezeichnen wir uns gerne auch mal liebevoll, als Altherren/Altweiber-Gemeinschaft. 
*Der Altersdurchschnitt liegt im Moment bei ca. 35+,* so dass sich ein richtig kunterbunter Haufen gesucht und gefunden hat...
*Wie kurz erwähnt,* erforschen ein paar von uns derzeit wieder die World of Warcraft, ob nun mit neuen Chars, um einen kompletten Neustart zu wagen, oder mit alten transferierten Chars, noch ein letztes Mal das nostalgische Warcraft erleben, bevor es mit Cataclysm zerstört wird.
*
Denn es gibt soviel zu entdecken,* soviel zu tun, dass man manchmal schon gar nicht mehr weiß, wo man anfängt oder weiter macht und ehe man sich versieht, hat man den halben Abend, Vor oder Nachmittag doch im Chat oder im GildenTs verplaudert.
*Durch den einen oder anderen Rp-Liebhaber* unter uns, kann das manchmal recht schnell gehen..

*Wie Ihr evtl. erahnen könnt,* steht der Spielspass an erster Stelle, sowie der Kontakt untereinander, da wir durch Beruf, Familie usw. schon genug Stress im Alltag haben, ist uns die Harmonie und das zwanglose Spielen heilig. Niemand soll sich unter Druck gesetzt fühlen, in jeder Beziehung!
Was jedoch nicht bedeuten soll, dass wir mit dem Erreichen des Endlevel nicht ans raiden denken. Nur lassen wir es dabei bestimmt etwas gemütlicher angehen und nehmen viel Rücksicht auf die Gemeinschaft, Onlinezeiten usw...

*Unsere derzeitigen Ziele in dem Spiel World of Warcraft:*

- weitere ü 30 Spieler für unsere Gemeinschaft zu motivieren
- das "alte wow" nochmal erleben (ein paar von uns starten von 0 )
- Alte (Raid-) Instanzen für Titel, Ruf, Reittiere, Nostalgie-Sets usw. vervollständigen, wozu auch Bc heros zählen
- Fairplay im PvP und einen respektvollen Umgang mit den Spielern der Allianz 
- gemeinsames PvP, 1k Winter, Schlachtfelder, Arena oder Open-Rp-PvP-Event Tarrens Mill vs. Southshore
- Gildentreffen Ingame/Reallife, wobei letzteres, wenn es wieder wärmer wird...

Wir bieten Dir:
- eine fröhliche, zwanglose, reife Gesellschaft
- einen Ts² - Server
- ein Portal ähnlich wie Facebook, Mein/Studi-Vz, indem Du Deine Bilder, Video´s, Blogs, News selbst verfassen und unkompliziert raufladen kannst und immer auf dem neusten Stand der Dinge bist

- direkten Anschluss an ca. 50-70 Gelegenheitsspielern Deiner Generation in anderen Spielen, sollte es mal ein WoW-Lustloch geben.

Wie gesagt handelt es sich hierbei um derzeitige Ziele, sollten in den nächsten Tagen doch noch mehr auf nostalgische Gedanken kommen, und ihren Account reaktivieren, und genügend 80er Charaktere vorhanden sein, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass wie auch in anderen Spielen spontane aktuelle Raids entstehen... 

Mfg Tuminix


----------



## Tuminix (22. Januar 2010)

Sorry, glatt vergessen...

Weitere Info, sowie Kontaktaufnahme unter:

www.stammeskrieger.de

Mfg Tuminix


----------



## Tuminix (13. Februar 2010)

Nach meiner Rechnung müssten die 2 Wochen für den /push nun um sein.. 

Mfg Tuminix

---------------------------------
stammeskrieger.de


----------



## Sheilina (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo. Bin von eurem Vorhaben sehr angetan. Gibts euch den schon als Gilde? Dann würd ich mcih ingame mal bei euch melden.


----------



## Plüschy (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Klingt ja echt klasse. Auf welchem Server spielt ihr denn?


----------



## Tuminix (17. März 2010)

Wir sind auf dem "Kult der Verdammten" (Horde)

Inzwischen sind die meisten Neueinsteiger/anfänger usw. frisch auf die 80 angelangt, dass wir nun einen gemeinsamen Raidabend planen... Ich denke, wir werden mit Naxx beginnen... 

Natürlich nehmen wir weiterhin intressierte Ü30 Spieler/innen auf, egal welches lvl, Klasse usw... 

www.stammeskrieger.de 

Oder inGame bei Salji, Okechuku, Stonebull melden...


----------

